# Latest Newbie



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all!
Ive just signed up to the TT Forum this evening, so it would be rude of me not to introduce myself.
The site looks very informative and Im sure I will learn a lot, especially as I am new to TTs.

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome what TT have you been getting :?: 
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ive recently got a Mk2 2.0TFSi Roadster in Phantom Black.

I would like to show a pic on my profile but Im not sure how to upload it!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF. Sign up with..http://photobucket.com/ upload your pic, copy the "img" file & paste into "user profile" "your sig".
H.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

hope you have fun


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

